# Passing time in the ER….



## Trickyroo

So , i had reason to drive myself to the ER , as per being ordered by my doctor. So , waiting for tests to be done……like 3-4 hours…..i was all by my lonesome…..i played some of the goat videos on my iPhone…
One was of Skyla's Gracie trying to eat her iPad……the slurping noise is the loudest i have ever heard and the most perfect goat slurp ever !
Watching people's faces trying to figure our where and what that noise was was just priceless ! I then thought it would be a perfect time to play the video of Archie and Scout , two of my bucks fighting and making those funny buck noises  That was HYSTERICAL !!!!!!!!


After waiting what seemed like forever , I asked a nurse when did they think these tests that i was scheduled for were going to happen and their exact words were " OH , who knows , it could be tonight or even tomorrow". I wasnt prepared to spend the night here ! I had goats, dogs to feed ! This can't be happening !!! I got there at 2:30pm ! It was after 5pm already !

After that , i got bored and had to use the ladies room since i was not going to use a bed pan even if my life depended on it….i asked the nurse nicely and they said yes surprisingly enough , and they unhooked me and gave me another gown so i didn't moon anyone on the way to the bathroom 
Off i went , listening to all the chatter about those strange noises , lolol
I took a look at the wall to wall beds with people and figured that my tests weren't going to happen anytime soon , so i got back to my curtain room and took my IV out , took my bracelets off , got dressed and walked out 
Yeah , i know i was going to regret doing that , but seriously , i had goats to feed and my dogs too , never mind a husband at home…….

Forgetting they gave me meds to slow my heart rate down , I never thought about not being able to climb the hill to the parking lot ……that was a killer !
I almost called for help , i seriously couldnt make the hill…..not sure if it was because of my condition or the meds they gave me……i should have really thought this through before leaving the way i did….
Then , if that wasnt enough , i couldnt remember where i parked my car !
I had to walk up and down stairs twice then i saw it ! By then i was ready to pass out , lol. I was thinking what it would be like if i was carried back into the ER , lol…What would the nurses say and do ? :slap floor:
I made it home in one piece , thank goodness. The next day ( today ) i received a call from the ER nurse. I let the machine get it , lol..
What a experience !


----------



## kccjer

Laura! You know better! If you needed to be there to get those tests done! Shame on you! Now....how are you today?


----------



## nancy d

Naughty naughty Laura. Though your description _was _hilarious.


----------



## Jessica84

Well I can't say shame on you because I've done the same thing lol. Now though did you put your finger on the IV tube, if not that's gonna hurt like heck. Another thing that I have learned is if you press the panic button on you key thing it will tell you where your car is lol
But seriously I hope you do to back at a more decent hour and get your tests done. I had to laugh about the goat noises because I did that once at a restaurant with baby pig noises 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Well, sending you prayers. Hope you are doing better.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

You're truly a crazy goat lady!


----------



## ksalvagno

I don't blame you. Way too many things to do to have my time wasted to. Hope you get those tests done.


----------



## Trickyroo

:slapfloor: Yeah , i know , I'm bad :hammer: And i will eventually get the tests done , on a better day , hopefully in a better place…not the ER.
Who knew Mondays was their busy day :shrug: 

Im still not feeling well , i know something just aint right…..I;ll figure it out eventually i guess , lol..

I did put my finger on the IV before pulling it out , lol…yeah , that would definitely hurt for sure ! lol  I put my finger on it and grabbed the end with my teeth and pulled , not a problem  Ive put plenty of them in , only in animals though  Im sure the nurses think i left with the stupid thing in my arm :slap floor: and i would be back today to get it out 

After i saw all those people there , my mind went crazy……i have a fear of catching something , so i freaked. I wanted outta of there , lol.
I had no idea it was that crowded in there cause i was in a room behind a curtain and when the curtain was open all i saw was the other room across from me . Then i heard someone moaning and then screaming , and i was out of there lickity split ! Poor people ! What a experience !


----------



## Trickyroo

Jessica84 said:


> Well I can't say shame on you because I've done the same thing lol. Now though did you put your finger on the IV tube, if not that's gonna hurt like heck. Another thing that I have learned is if you press the panic button on you key thing it will tell you where your car is lol
> But seriously I hope you do to back at a more decent hour and get your tests done. I had to laugh about the goat noises because I did that once at a restaurant with baby pig noises
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Oh , i wish my key fob worked , but it doesn't ! I thought of that too ! 
If i had the truck , i could have set the alarm off , but unfortunately i took the car cause my husband had the truck . 
I could just imagine the pig noises at a restaurant , that mustve been hysterical ! :slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo

I called my husband and left a message" I'm at the hospital getting some tests done , be back soon " , lolol. 
He left to pick up something at the store and comes home to that , lol.
I knew i was headed to the ER but didn't want to make a big deal about it .


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks guys  I appreciate it :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jessica84

Yeah I never had a iv or did a iv till I had my son. I asked a million times for them to take it out because I kept catching it on everything. So I got mad and just pulled it out. I had a knot there for a month  and the crappy thing is I ended up getting sick and they put it back in lol. But no I understand the craziness of the ER and everything and ever dr app. But they don't get that people have responsibilities that they need to take care of too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Owwweeee , that knot mustve hurt ! Then to have it put back in !!
They all did their job , they were busy in there , and i get understand that. But i really didn't want to sit there till tomorrow…..i wasnt prepared for that and i never really explained this to my husband , so i had lots of explaining to do , no less a bunch of animals to care for !
And i know i was lucky enough to be able to take myself to the ER instead of having a ambulance take me. I rode twice in one , once on a backboard after a car accident and once with my Mom when she had her aneurysm……both times where no fun at all. 
I had to get a type of MRI to look at my arteries to check for a blockage . Im hoping i can have some test done and not have to go back to the hospital for it……..but i guess thats wishful thinking…..


----------



## kccjer

ER is horrible. My problem is that if I end up in ER I'm so blasted sick I can't just get up and leave. LOL 

Years ago my back started hurting...bad. And then my lower abdomen...bad. About 3 weeks into the pain I couldn't do anything it hurt so bad so I finally sucked it up and went to the dr. She pushed on my back and sent me thru the roof. Told me to go straight to the hospital she was admitting me with really bad kidney infection. I told her I couldn't go to the hospital! I had 2 little boys at home and animals to take care of! She informed me that I had 1 hour to get everything squared away and she was sending the cops after me. Her husband was chief of police and mine worked for the sheriff's office. It took me a little over the hour but she didn't have to send anyone after me. LOL 4 days later, 20 IV's (or it seemed like that many) she let me go home again


----------



## Goats Rock

I sure hope everything works out well for you! ER's sure are not any fun!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh wow Carmen , that is scary ! Im glad she threatened you to get yourself to the hospital ! That is crazy ! You certainly had no choice in the matter , did you , lol…..you would have been handcuffed and driven there kicking and fighting , lol… its not funny but the cops being involved is , lol. But i totally get not wanting to go too


----------



## glndg

Just remember, if you have others to take care of, you have to take care of yourself first so that you CAN take care of others. You know, it's the put the oxygen mask on yourself first if you have a baby or kids kind of thing. You aren't any good to anyone if you're incapacitated. I totally get you leaving when they couldn't promise that they'd get to you soon. But please get back ASAP and get checked out. If you felt bad enough to go in the first place, it's worth getting it checked out soon. Just concerned.

And ERs are generally not a great place to be. If you can get an urgent appointment, and feel that you can wait for it, that would be much better.


----------



## kccjer

Trickyroo said:


> I had to get a type of MRI to look at my arteries to check for a blockage . Im hoping i can have some test done and not have to go back to the hospital for it&#8230;&#8230;..but i guess thats wishful thinking&#8230;..


You should be able to set up an appt for the MRI where you don't have to wait for them "to get around to you". But if you have a suspected artery blockage....you're looking at a possible heart attack or a stroke or a deep vein thrombosis which can do all of the above. If any of those happen....you are OUT for the count for a very long time. GET YOURSELF IN ASAP. We sure don't want to lose you....your family probably feels that way even more strongly.


----------



## happybleats

OH Tricky lol..you are the nuttiest person I know LOL..and I know alot !! LOL..you take our devotion to our animals a whole huge step further lol...
Please get those test done!!! you owe it to yourself and your family to make sure you are ok...((hugs)) and prayers sent


----------



## NyGoatMom

Laura...you did what I would have wanted to do...lol.....hope you are ok  
And there is no way I'd have stayed and waited if my goaties needed fed either...lol


----------



## Trickyroo

kccjer said:


> You should be able to set up an appt for the MRI where you don't have to wait for them "to get around to you". But if you have a suspected artery blockage....you're looking at a possible heart attack or a stroke or a deep vein thrombosis which can do all of the above. If any of those happen....you are OUT for the count for a very long time. GET YOURSELF IN ASAP. We sure don't want to lose you....your family probably feels that way even more strongly.


Well , since you put it that way&#8230;&#8230;.i know , its not a joke , i need to have it done. Me being me , i'll go after the holiday. Its something that needs to be done asap. Its funny , i went on webmd and did that symptom checker&#8230;..
Every time i put in my symptoms , it would flash get medical attention immediately , lol&#8230; I would do it over and try to find another symptom similar to mine but the same thing would happen , no getting around it. So , i called my doctor who is in my old neighborhood , not close to where i am now and he said , Laura , get to the hospital please&#8230;&#8230;and thats when i went 
I think i had myself all worked up by the time i got there , i must have looked like death , lol&#8230;At least i had a cute male doctor do my EKG 

So , after Thanksgiving and all that heart attack waiting to happen food , i'll be a good girl and go get it done  Reading all the responses here made me feel like someone cares , and that is a one heckuva feeling :grouphug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goodness Laura!! :lol: first, that email it got scared me then confused me with the smiley faces! :lol: I agree! Get those tests done ASAP!! We need you here :hug: I'd be lost without you!


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Goodness Laura!! :lol: first, that email it got scared me then confused me with the smiley faces! :lol: I agree! Get those tests done ASAP!! We need you here :hug: I'd be lost without you!


:hug::hug::hug: I tried to put it in a way that didn't scare you :hug::hug::hug:
Thanks babe  I do want to go for that trail ride next year , so don't worry , i will get that test done  Im going to be a grandma , with Mochalo and Baby Hal kidding next year !!! I can't miss that :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was still half asleep so that didn't help  lol! Cold meds had me pretty knocked out :lol:

Good!  cause you need to come see the girls and we have to have that trail ride too


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug: Prayers sent, I hope you will be OK.


----------



## glndg

Okay, but, but, but....don't overdo the fatty food. Goes right into your blood stream. If there's no reason you shouldn't have it, vitamin E is supposed to help clear that. Just don't overdo that either! Don't mean to be bossy, just worried. I'm glad to see when you post because then I know you're okay. :sun:

Do you have your baby aspirin on hand in case of a heart attack? Good to always have close by. I heard, but don't know for a fact, that cayenne pepper in hot water can help as well.

One full crushed/chewed aspirin, or the equivalent in baby aspirin.
http://www.health.harvard.edu/fhg/updates/update0505a.shtml


----------



## NyGoatMom

Laura! Please don't wait until after the holidays  We all care about you here...and your goaties need you too!

Please take care of yourself....sounds like you need to!


----------



## kccjer

Forget having the baby aspirin "on hand" Start taking it.


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I was still half asleep so that didn't help  lol! Cold meds had me pretty knocked out :lol:
> 
> Good!  cause you need to come see the girls and we have to have that trail ride too


Cold meds ! You didn't tell me you were sick ! Skyla ! Feel better :hug:

We will definitely be going for that trail ride &#8230;&#8230;as long as i don't have to ride Wildecard :green grin: I can't handle the bucks right now , lolol..


----------



## Trickyroo

I know not to wait , but , my doctor isn't in today , and tomorrow being Thanksgiving , i have to wait. Unless i go to the ER again , and I'm not doing that. So , Friday i will see what i can do. My doctor most likely needs to give me a script or referral anyways. Or he can fax it to the place i go get it done. Im seriously going to look into getting it done Friday cause I'm getting nervous about it now. If there is a blockage , i guess they will give me meds anyways and i will have to wait for them to work…i guess. Oh , and i have been taking aspirin too 
Thanks for all the suggestions and the love , i needed that  Makes one feel loved :grouphug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Praying for you Laura, to not be crazy :lol:
But, seriously, take care of yourself  We need your awesome goat critiquing skills lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok...I guess that will have to do.......but if I were there, I'd drag your butt to the E.R. and use baling twine to tie you to the bed :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh , i forgot to mention , they have valet parking there……but i wasnt paying of that , so i went to find my own parking spot in the endless maze of cars , lolol…..talk about cheap ! Oye …
Still cost me ten bucks though !


----------



## Trickyroo

NyGoatMom said:


> Ok...I guess that will have to do.......but if I were there, I'd drag your butt to the E.R. and use baling twine to tie you to the bed :lol:


:ROFL: :hug: yeah , I'm sure there will be a nice pretty white jacket with extra long sleeves waiting for me there :sun:


----------



## Naunnie

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We need you here :hug: I'd be lost without you!


I concur! :hi5:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: and rightly so! :lol:

"It's that crazy goat lady!.............Get her!!" :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

COgoatLover25 said:


> Praying for you Laura, to not be crazy :lol:
> But, seriously, take care of yourself  We need your awesome goat critiquing skills lol


I can't help myself not to TRY to share my amazing critiques when no one is looking , lolol&#8230;&#8230;until someone throws something at me


----------



## Trickyroo

Naunnie said:


> I concur! :hi5:


Remember our deal ! :clap:


----------



## Trickyroo

All i would have to do is rub up against Archie then no one would come near me ! , lolol. Now thats a thought……..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Tricky's critiques.....
Pros
Super cute in the face
Precious Lil Nose
Kissable lil munchkin

Cons
I don't own it!

:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Trickyroo said:


> All i would have to do is rub up against Archie then no one would come near me ! , lolol. Now thats a thought&#8230;&#8230;..


Bad Laura! :slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:ROFL: :lol: :clap:


----------



## Trickyroo

NyGoatMom said:


> Tricky's critiques.....
> Pros
> Super cute in the face
> Precious Lil Nose
> Kissable lil munchkin
> 
> Cons
> I don't own it!
> 
> :lol:


Yep , thats my critique :clap:


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol! I know....I love your critiques


----------



## Trickyroo

glndg said:


> Okay, but, but, but....don't overdo the fatty food. Goes right into your blood stream. If there's no reason you shouldn't have it, vitamin E is supposed to help clear that. Just don't overdo that either! Don't mean to be bossy, just worried. I'm glad to see when you post because then I know you're okay. :sun:
> 
> Do you have your baby aspirin on hand in case of a heart attack? Good to always have close by. I heard, but don't know for a fact, that cayenne pepper in hot water can help as well.
> 
> One full crushed/chewed aspirin, or the equivalent in baby aspirin.
> http://www.health.harvard.edu/fhg/updates/update0505a.shtml


Thank you for that link :hug: I will now chew my aspirin&#8230;&#8230;yuck :clap:
But heck , if it works faster , I'm all for that ! 
Good info , thanks so much  And thanks for the concern , i really appreciate it


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh....it's snowing............:/


----------



## Trickyroo

yeah , its been hailing here for a while :/
I hate winter  Im not a fan of snow , ice , below 0 temps…..
I can handle cold , its fine , but not the rest of it. 
I love October weather , it can stay like that all year long


----------



## kccjer

Trickyroo said:


> I know not to wait , but , my doctor isn't in today , and tomorrow being Thanksgiving , i have to wait. Unless i go to the ER again , and I'm not doing that. So , Friday i will see what i can do. My doctor most likely needs to give me a script or referral anyways. Or he can fax it to the place i go get it done. Im seriously going to look into getting it done Friday cause I'm getting nervous about it now. If there is a blockage , i guess they will give me meds anyways and i will have to wait for them to work&#8230;i guess. Oh , and i have been taking aspirin too
> Thanks for all the suggestions and the love , i needed that  Makes one feel loved :grouphug:


Ok. IF you have a blockage....they are going to put your sweet li'l butt in the hospital and start you on some IV meds. THIS IS NECESSARY! Be prepared. I don't know how long it will take for them to "read" your MRI. You need....yes, NEED....to be prepared when you go in for your MRI to stay. You absolutely NEED to be there for the IV meds. It is usually a 3 or 4 day stay. Have everything set up so you can stay that long if you need to. DO NOT LEAVE UNTIL THEY DISMISS YOU!

Please don't wait any futher than Friday to get in. You are flirting with some pretty dangerous things if you do actually have a blockage. I don't want you to take my above warning as an excuse not to go....but simply to be prepared this time.


----------



## Trickyroo

My husband finally caught this tiny kitten who has been living with his ducks……i think she/he bonded with the ducks at a very young age.
Its been with them at the pond , in their pen at night , i seriously think it thinks its a duck  We have been feeding it for a couple of weeks , trying to tame it , but had to set the have a heart trap for it. I didn't want it spending another night outside. I was afraid it would get eaten by something. Its soooo small and adorable. At first i didn't think it could be tamed , but we can hold it , pet it , all in less then 24 hours , so I'm sure it will come around nicely. Very cute too. I'll post a picture of it soon. Not sure if we will keep it though , but i have a friend who rescue cats and rehouse them so she will take it and keep it in her pet shop and find the perfect home  Either way , its a win win for the kitty  Now its in a spare bedroom with everything a tiny kitty needs  I will worm and drop some mineral oil in the ears probably later. 
Didn't want to be so rude too quickly , lol..and i want to see if its a male or female. My husband has been calling it Ducky , lolol..


----------



## Trickyroo

kccjer said:


> Ok. IF you have a blockage....they are going to put your sweet li'l butt in the hospital and start you on some IV meds. THIS IS NECESSARY! Be prepared. I don't know how long it will take for them to "read" your MRI. You need....yes, NEED....to be prepared when you go in for your MRI to stay. You absolutely NEED to be there for the IV meds. It is usually a 3 or 4 day stay. Have everything set up so you can stay that long if you need to. DO NOT LEAVE UNTIL THEY DISMISS YOU!
> 
> Please don't wait any futher than Friday to get in. You are flirting with some pretty dangerous things if you do actually have a blockage. I don't want you to take my above warning as an excuse not to go....but simply to be prepared this time.


ray: :tear::tear::tear:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Trickyroo said:


> yeah , its been hailing here for a while :/
> I hate winter  Im not a fan of snow , ice , below 0 temps&#8230;..
> I can handle cold , its fine , but not the rest of it.
> I love October weather , it can stay like that all year long


I would rather have cold and below zero temps with no snow. The snow is what bothers me....such a pain to deal with...


----------



## glndg

Three or four days, if that's what you need, in exchange for decades more years of life, is a really good deal! 

Sending more prayers.


----------



## NyGoatMom

My daughter just had an MRI and it was done in 20 minutes........but she had an appt.


----------



## Trickyroo

glndg said:


> Three or four days, if that's what you need, in exchange for decades more years of life, is a really good deal!
> 
> Sending more prayers.


Your right about that  But , seriously , i think i would go mad in the hospital for that long &#8230;..


----------



## NyGoatMom

I feel the same...I had a hard time watching my DD do the MRI...you can't move!! For 20 minutes!!!!! lol Torture!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

NyGoatMom said:


> My daughter just had an MRI and it was done in 20 minutes........but she had an appt.


Oh , yeah , they are done quick , i had plenty of them on my back and hips 
I hope i can get it done at those walk in places. I just hope the caliber of the machines they have can do this sort of test &#8230;&#8230;.and i don't have to go back to the hospital. But i am going to look into having it done at the hospital as a outpatient kind of thing&#8230;&#8230;we will see. I would feel better having it done there but going through the ER&#8230;&#8230;.nope , been there , lol...


----------



## kccjer

Awww on little Ducky! Glad you could save her/him.

MRI is normally an outpatient thing that takes just a short time. But often they send the darn things out to be "read" by the experts. If they find a blockage is when they are going to stick you in the hospital. So....make sure you have lots of books or crocheting or cross stitch or whatever to keep you occupied. I'm just saying be prepared to stay when you get the MRI in case they read it right there and then and decide you need to be in hospital. I know it's hard to stay in a hospital....crappy beds, crappy food, crappy hours for everything....but it's sometimes necessary. Oh....and take your own pillows....hospital pillows are horrid.

Wonder if you could convince them that a baby goat is your little stuffed animal that you sleep with all the time????? hehehe


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, it's terrible. One year I had a fever of 104. something or other...anyway, I got to the ER and I had to wait 20 minutes to get to a "bed" in the hallway...then a CNA came up and asked what was going on....when I told him my temp he ran off and got a nurse, who then gave me $40.00 Tylenol...lol....then I finally saw the Doc....I had double pneumonia...

I was so sick, if it wasn't for my DH I would have laid on the couch and died...I literally couldn't move....


----------



## NyGoatMom

kccjer said:


> Wonder if you could convince them that a baby goat is your little stuffed animal that you sleep with all the time????? hehehe


They might wonder where all the berries are coming from.....:rainbow:


----------



## Trickyroo

The way i see it…. i was waiting for hours in the ER and had no specific time frame of when this test was going to get done and the way they rushed me in there gave me a heart attack to begin with . Then they leave me waiting that long ? Granted , i was on a heart monitor and all , but still…
So , me waiting to hopefully get it done as a outpatient at the hospital should be faster then waiting in the ER……..
My Mother is telling me to go like now , lol , if i feel sick again or the symptoms are worse , i will call a ambulance. But i feel the same thing will happen where i will be waiting and waiting and waiting again.
Once they see your not dying right away , i'll be pushed to the side again , waiting , lol…And i feel like a fool and i was over reacting…
I always think there is someone worse off and they need the bed your in……thats just me.


----------



## kccjer

I don't blame you for leaving one bit. I'm just wanting you to realize how truly serious this is. Call today and get in for the MRI on Friday if you can. If symptoms get worse or start up again or whatever....then please just go prepared to stay there. Like I said....NONE of US want to lose you!


----------



## Trickyroo

kccjer said:


> I don't blame you for leaving one bit. I'm just wanting you to realize how truly serious this is. Call today and get in for the MRI on Friday if you can. If symptoms get worse or start up again or whatever....then please just go prepared to stay there. Like I said....NONE of US want to lose you!


Since you explained it in your previous posts , i know its not to be taken lightly now , and i thank you for that. :hug:
I will be better prepared , just in case i do get committed , i mean admitted :green grin: 
I wonder if i call the ER and eat crow and talk to the nurse there , if she can somehow swing getting me in as a appt or outpatient thing&#8230;..
And i will pack a bag just in case . I will see how many Nigerians i can fit in a large duffle bag :slap floor: I know Olive is really tiny , she would fit perfectly.
And of course Baby , she LIVES to snuggle in my lap  And Claire since she is Olives momma , lol&#8230;Three shouldn't be too hard to smuggle in , right :greengrin::slapfloor:

Thanks :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## kccjer

"Committed" might be the perfect term to use for YOU! :slapfloor::ROFL: And I think 3 ND is a perfectly reasonable number! It's enough for you to actual snuggle AND share! 

It might be worth a try to call the ER. But then you'll also be staying over Tgiving....maybe....that will just plain suck. GO. Call....and then let us know what they say.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes, call!! :angry: Ok really...  Just call and see


----------



## Trickyroo

HA HA ! Thanks , :thumb::crazy:

Yeah , im not going to fall of the " yeah , come in now and it will be a much shorter wait" , thing , but i will agree to go in as a outpatient to get it done.
If i need a script or something from my Dr , then ill get it. That would most likely get it done right away then waiting in the ER. Im not spending T-Day in the ER …….not going to happen.

Watch , that will be exactly what happens my luck , lol.

I'll keep ya'll posted ! :greengrin:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok!! We'll be watching.....................


----------



## Trickyroo

Soooo, i called the ER and talked to the nurse , figures its the same one that called looking for me , lol…
She said i need the doctor to right the script or call the hospital for the test. The ER can't do anything other then put me back where i was.
So , i will be calling him early Friday morning to get this done.
Once thing i don't get , how can stress affect it if it is indeed a blockage ? Anyone ?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Can you call your doc's answering service and request them to call him and get him to call it in??


----------



## kccjer

Trickyroo said:


> Once thing i don't get , how can stress affect it if it is indeed a blockage ? Anyone ?


Stress affects your body in many ways. Stress causes your heart to beat faster and harder. The more it tries to push blood past the blockage, the more likely it will knock the blockage loose or cause your artery to "pop". The first can travel to your heart (heart attack), to your lungs (heart attack or stroke from lack of O2) or brain (stroke). The second can cause you to bleed out....need I explain that one???


----------



## NyGoatMom

Laura, it may be worth the wait in the hospital.....it scares me that you are not going in right now!...but you know you....so I'll be quiet now :/


----------



## Trickyroo

Well…..i called my doctors office and the nurse said he isn't in till Monday :/

Im going to get this done somehow on Friday , I'm not sure how though.
I know Steph , it scares me too….but we will see. Thanks


----------



## Trickyroo

kccjer said:


> Stress affects your body in many ways. Stress causes your heart to beat faster and harder. The more it tries to push blood past the blockage, the more likely it will knock the blockage loose or cause your artery to "pop". The first can travel to your heart (heart attack), to your lungs (heart attack or stroke from lack of O2) or brain (stroke). The second can cause you to bleed out....need I explain that one???


Ughhhh ! Fun , fun , fun&#8230;&#8230;

Thanks for explaining that :hug: Honestly , the more fear in my head the better , it will make me go sooner then later &#8230;...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Laura, I will be waiting to hear what happens....take it easy until then and if you feel bad AT ALL....go to the ER!!!
That's an order!


----------



## glndg

Trickyroo said:


> Soooo, i called the ER and talked to the nurse , figures its the same one that called looking for me , lol&#8230;
> She said i need the doctor to right the script or call the hospital for the test. The ER can't do anything other then put me back where i was.
> So , i will be calling him early Friday morning to get this done.
> Once thing i don't get , how can stress affect it if it is indeed a blockage ? Anyone ?


Stephanie already covered this, but I'd like to add that I heard that more people have heart attacks in the morning. Not sure that this is true, but it was supposedly caused by the rush jumping out of bed and the stress of getting going and off to work, etc., etc. So take it slow. No hurries, no worries. Good for you no matter what. :smile:


----------



## KW Farms

Laura, you might want to check into the nut house too while you're at it. :ROFL: Just kidding.  Having a medical emergency, pulling your IVs out, walking out of the hospital, and driving home. :slapfloor: You are hilarious. But in all seriousness, I hope everything goes well and those tests come back with good news. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

glndg said:


> Stephanie already covered this, but I'd like to add that I heard that more people have heart attacks in the morning. Not sure that this is true, but it was supposedly caused by the rush jumping out of bed and the stress of getting going and off to work, etc., etc. So take it slow. No hurries, no worries. Good for you no matter what. :smile:


Thats good to know&#8230;..but the last time i "jumped" out of bed i was in my twenties i think :slap floor:
But like you said , no rush and no worries  I am sticking to that !

Maybe i should scout out ERs and see which is less busy , :green grin:

No , I'm going Friday regardless of where it gets done , i need to get this off my chest and if i find out its anxiety , then i will handle it however its recommended . But at least i will have peace of mind and healthy arteries


----------



## Trickyroo

KW Farms said:


> Laura, you might want to check into the nut house too while you're at it. :ROFL: Just kidding.  Having a medical emergency, pulling your IVs out, walking out of the hospital, and driving home. :slapfloor: You are hilarious. But in all seriousness, I hope everything goes well and those tests come back with good news. :hug:


Thanks Kylee :hug: 

Its been suggested before though  Not sure if i will be committed or admitted
come Friday , but i'll keep you posted , lol&#8230;.:window:


----------



## ksalvagno

Take cayenne pepper. 1 teaspoon a day. Mix in the warmest water you can drink quickly.


----------



## Trickyroo

Another friend had told me the same thing Karen  I find that very interesting . I do believe a lot of what ails us can be helped if not cured by natural things. Im going to do that , thanks 

If someone told me a shot of moonshine would help , id take that too 
Maybe a teaspoon of cayenne in the moonshine……..hmmmmmm


----------



## ksalvagno

It is hard enough to keep down the cayenne. I can't imagine taking it with moonshine.


----------



## ksalvagno

It has to be 40,000 shu or better cayenne. That is medicinal level.


----------



## Ranger1

I would NOT reccomend taking a teaspoon of cayenne pepper at once. Start at 1/8 and build up. I've been having problems with bloody noses, and decided to take a couple capsule of cayenne to help fend them off. The capsules are maybe 1/4 each? I don't really know. They are 450mg each. Anyway, I thought I was gonna die the effects were so horrible. So after I got over that, I took apart a capsule, dumped half of it out, and took that. It only made me a little nauseated. I did this morning and night until it didn't bother me anymore. (It was about 4 doses) Then I moved to a whole capsule. It was fine so I now take 1 capsule morning and night. I know I have a sensitive stomach, but maybe you do too-I don't know. 
Just some advice. 
Hope you get the tests done soon and the results are good!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Laura, you better not make me come up there after work on Friday with my sock!!  :lol: that's what's gonna happen if I find out your not in the hospital! *stern look on face and hand on hips* I wish I was closer and could do all your chores for you so you could rest until then! 

Just put vests on the goats and say they are service animals  :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol Skyla....therapy goats...all 15 of 'em Doc, I swear! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: 
"I get very stressed and anxious when they aren't with me, then I go CRAZY! And really, it's just better for everyone involved if they stay with me " :lol:
just line the floor with puppy pee pads and you'll be all set!


----------



## NyGoatMom

The hospital has chucks...:ROFL: and come to think of it...diapers too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

There ya go!! Perfect! :lol: you could so do it Laura! Hah!
Just be sure to bring your phone and charger to keep in contact with us


----------



## Trickyroo

Im going to look into this cayenne , my interest is tweaked now 
Thanks of the info Karen and Ranger1  I do have a sensitive tummy , so I'm going go slow and work up to the full dose 

Ha , Therapy goats ! Im going to try that ! Baby , Claire and Olive , Sweetie and all the others would be PERFECT for that 
Ok , maybe not Bunny cause she's well over 200#s and most likely crush me if she decided to jump up on the bed and "keep me warm" 

Skyla , you know me too well , don't you  Steph , your right , they have diapers , so there shouldn't be a problem at all 
One of my dogs has a had a therapy license , but i never sent in for it once she passed the test . It was just something to do over the winter when there was no agility trials  Too bad , i would have loved to have her with me if i had to stay in the hospital for a couple of days  Too bad i couldnt get her in as a police dog , lol….

Ughhhh , i guess i won't be able to come onto TGS unless i have proof i had the test done ……….i'll have ya'll after me , lolol.


----------



## glndg

You can run, but you cannot hide!:greengrin:I see you giving likes.:shades: 
Hope you are feeling better, and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Trickyroo

glndg said:


> You can run, but you cannot hide!:greengrin:I see you giving likes.:shades:
> Hope you are feeling better, and Happy Thanksgiving!


:ROFL: I guess i can't hide , lolol. Run , i can barely walk some days :ROFL:

Happy Thanksgiving to you too ;-)


----------



## kccjer

I hope you're taking it easy today. And, nope...you just can't stay hidden!


----------



## Trickyroo

I am actually  My T-Day dinner is kind of up in the air right now.
My Mom is sick today , so i might drive in to see her and spend the day there making sure she eats and stuff. But so far she doesn't want me to make the trip , lol….Now , do i sit here and worry about her , and keep in touch by phone or make the trip …….im at a cross roads right 
now..Im not feeling like going to any relatives house right now either.
So , their dinners had to get re planned since we were going to my Mom's house till she got sick….its kinda funny no one knows where to do to eat today , in a way , lol. I think they should all go out to eat and ill just go to my Moms  Idk…..


----------



## glndg

Hope you stayed home. You don't need to catch anything right now.;-)


----------



## Trickyroo

I did stay home  But my Mom has got me worried , but what else is new , lol…Never a dull moment here


----------



## glndg

Maybe another relative could check on your mom. You PROBABLY didn't tell them your own health scare, but it's okay to ask for help.  Is there anyone close enough that they could check on your mom since they were planning on going there in the first place?


----------



## kccjer

How is your mom doing? And how are YOU doing?


----------



## nannysrus

ERs are horrible!! I spent my fair share of time in them during my last pregnancy because my gallbladder went crazy on me. I finally gave up and the last few months I was having gallbladder attacks every other day. I had a 2yo and 1yo at home plus all my animals and I couldn't keep going back and forth to the ER. Finally they induced me with my son and scheduled my gallbladder surgery 6 weeks after I had him. Well, I didn't have any gallbladder attacks from the day I had him until he was 5 weeks old. Yup, one week from my surgery. I had a bad gallbladder attack one morning. At home alone with a newborn, a 1 yo and a 2 yo. I was bent over in the floor couldn't move, couldn't breathe. It was a nightmare. I dealt with the pain for 2 days. (Like a moron) my body started turning septic, I was jaundice (my eyes and skin were yellow, my urine looked like coffee. BAD BAD idea not to go to the ER-

Took my kids to my moms and rushed to the ER and what did they do?? "Ma'am your just going to have to wait" I waited 30 minutes and then I laid on the concrete floor. Couldn't move. I begged my husband to do something, anything. He ran an got the truck and rushed me to the next hospital. As soon as I came threw the door the nurses were on me like a hot cake. As soon as I told them it was my gallbladder they have me pain meds and LOTS and LOTS of fluids. Well, needless to say I can't have IV pain meds. (Whoops) makes my vitals bottom out. Nothing like a bunch of nurses and doctors standing over you waiting for your heart rate to come back up. My heart slowed down slow low I was paralyzed. Couldn't move, couldn't even blink. It was scary-

I stayed there for over a week and well cried every day. I wanted to be home with my kids and my critters. I didn't get to eat for almost 3 weeks and surgery was an absolute nightmare. I went threw two different surgerys with no pain meds, no food, nada just IV fluids.

Anyway- get the doings done before the bad a chance to creep up on you. Waiting put me in a very bad situation. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus

Man- I skipped a lot lol it said there was only 2 pages. I read the two pages now there is 3 more. 

Gotta finish reading now :-D


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Trickyroo

My sister in law ended up scooping her up and taking her over to her Mom's so she wasnt alone. I didn't tell anyone my situation , my Mom knows , but thats it  So , it worked out for the best anyways.
But , of course , my Mom didn't tell me this so when she didn't answer the phone , i was panicking like mad ! I swear , i told her is she did that to me again , she'd be in a lot of trouble ! She has a tube in her head draining the excess fluid from the two inoperable aneurysms she has and it drains into her belly and gets reabsorbed. So , with that said , i always tell her that the tube in her head is clogged and she should get it checked , lolol.. its my way of telling her she really ticked me off and i love her  She knows that , lol….we are two jokesters when we are together  Im always making her laugh , lol.. Its fun 
Thanks for the ideas though , i appreciate it so much guys 

Im doing ok , not any worse , and maybe a bit better once i heard from my Mom ..

Samantha !!!! Holy flipping cow !!! That is some nightmare , holy poop !!! You must know this , but geez your lucky to be alive !!!!
That is a perfect example of why not to want and get yourself checked and taken care of , for sure !!!! Thank you for sharing that story !
Im glad your OK now , wow !!! How you handled everything with no pain meds , your one heckuva strong woman there missy !!!
Yes , its a long thread , lolol.. Lots of awesome concerned friends and well wishers here  And we always have some fun too 

Thanks for the push , the more i read up on this and from what everyone tells me , its not something to be taken likely.
Im on this tomorrow . My doctor isn't in and i think he is away , so i might have to use one of my Mom's doctors…..either way , i'll see what i can get done. Worse case , i will have to wait till Monday , but i don't want to. I might go to a different hospital if thats what i end up doing.
Maybe they will get me in faster for this test…..fingers crossed 
Hope ya'll had a wonderful day today


----------



## NyGoatMom

??? All okay??
Oops! posted at the same time! Glad you are taking it seriously....keep us posted


----------



## Trickyroo

Yep , all is well here  Thanks , and i will  I can't come on here without news or proof that i had the test done or i'll have a gang of goat lovers after me , lolol… ( said with love ) :hugs:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeppers! You will :evil: :type: :goattruck: :angry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Remember the wrath of the sock!!  :laugh:

Take care of yourself lady  
I'm praying it all goes by quickly for you! I'll text or email you when I get out of work tomorrow night  :hug: and I want a full run down!!

Oh, and I sent you a pretty exciting email just now too


----------



## nannysrus

The first hospital I went to was so slow. They were horrible rude people. The second hospital was so much better by a million times. They were on it right away. Tests were done quickly. There was really no waiting around. Sadly I had to have my gallbladder surgery at the first hospital. I was out of the recovery room maybe 20 minutes and my nurse was yelling at me telling me it was daytime and we didn't sleep during the day. Talk about making someone mad. I got irritated and tried to sit up before I realized I was out of surgery and OMG the pain. I had air pockets shooting up my abdomen straight threw my chest. I ended up having to get the nursing director up there and file complaints because the situation got really bad. I was having panic attacks and freaking out which just made the pain that much worse. 

I am a nurse so I have a high level of respect for nurses but remember that when you go to a doctor or a hospital you are ultimately paying their salary so you deserve to have good care. If you have questions then ask. If they can't answer tell them you want to talk to someone who can. Don't let nurses or doctors make you feel like you are on the back burner. They are really good for that in the ER. 

I hate going to a doctor. I would rather fend for myself. You would think that after I went threw all that crap I would go to the doctor more quickly now but I don't. This April I ended up with double ear infection and strep throat. Didn't go to a doctor till it had gotten so bad I hadn't eaten for a week, couldn't hear, couldn't swallow anything. it's stupid really. There's no need to wait around. I guess I'm afraid of what they are going to tell me. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Trickyroo

:clap::worried::worried::worried::GAAH::hi5:::ROFL::thankU::thankU::thankU:


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh wow what a horror story !!! I think if a nurse told me that i one , would have slapped her upside her head or two thrown something at her !!! How unbelievably freaking rude of that nurse , holy cow !!!!!
Glad you followed through with complaints , hope it went on her record and hurts her for a long time to come , that was just inexcusable !!! 
And the pain and suffering she caused you afterwards , thats just sick !
The one nurse i had when i had my labrum removed in my left hip , i was in the recovery room and she woke me up , told me to get up !
I tried and told her i couldnt feel my leg , i was crying and freaking out ! She mumbled she had no time for this and was about to go home , so she goes and gets some big dude that was acting like if i didn't get up and move my legs over the side of the bed , he was going to pick me up and put me in the chair…..! I yelled at him saying if he touched me and i have pain , he would be sorry about it in many ways , lolol
Well , that person got fired and so did that nurse. I know someone that works there and found all this out a year later , lol…Im glad , she had no business being a nurse and neither did the big dope . Both should be flipping burgers or something , not taking care of people , JMO.

Your so right about not letting them get the better of you while your in their care. My husband's brother was in a hospital that had the worst workers . The ICU was dirty , the rooms bathroom was over flowed and just not a sanitary place at all. They mustve had a problem with cops , he was retired and so is my husband. They put his brothers cell phone in a cup of water when he said he wanted to talk to a patient advocate. Talk about spiteful ! The poor guy ended up contracting mercer and died of it. He was in there dying of cancer , but the mercer took him first. Should never have happened. 

There are many good nurses and care advocates out there that live for their job and go above and beyond their duties to help people. I have sen them and felt with them. But then there are the people that shouldn't be in that line of work. This is just another reason i don't like going to the hospital or the ER. But , you have to have faith i guess.
Samantha , you do wait a BIT long before seeking medical attention.
I know i shouldn't talk , but geez missy , take better care of yourself 
Or maybe i should say take quicker care of yourself  But i totally get your reasons not to go , believe me


----------



## nannysrus

My husband will say "what would you do if it was a horse or goat?" 

Well then I would have dealt with it ten day ms ago.  my husband is a..... Ummm..... No pain kind of person I guess you could say. If he even thinks he is starting to get sick he starts taking medicine. I just roll my eyes at him and move on. I think it funny. He had to have a tooth pulled last year and for almost a week he was scared to death to eat anything. I was like come on now I had two pulled that was side by side and I was eating that night. (I love my food so ummm I'm going to eat). He kept going no I can't I just cant. 




Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Remember the wrath of the sock!!  :laugh:
> 
> Take care of yourself lady
> I'm praying it all goes by quickly for you! I'll text or email you when I get out of work tomorrow night  :hug: and I want a full run down!!
> 
> Oh, and I sent you a pretty exciting email just now too


Hey chicky , i thought you might be sleeping so i didn't text you 
I can't really text you anyways, my stupid phone , lol&#8230;

Strange thing i can start a new text and send it and have no problem but can't have a running conversation with you &#8230;&#8230;.only my phone can have these problems , lolol&#8230;

I will , you know that  And you will get the full rundown :hug:

I got it !!!! Im so happy and proud to hear that :clap::stars:


----------



## Trickyroo

nannysrus said:


> My husband will say "what would you do if it was a horse or goat?"
> 
> Well then I would have dealt with it ten day ms ago.  my husband is a..... Ummm..... No pain kind of person I guess you could say. If he even thinks he is starting to get sick he starts taking medicine. I just roll my eyes at him and move on. I think it funny. He had to have a tooth pulled last year and for almost a week he was scared to death to eat anything. I was like come on now I had two pulled that was side by side and I was eating that night. (I love my food so ummm I'm going to eat). He kept going no I can't I just cant.
> 
> Samantha
> 
> "5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


Well , i look at it this way&#8230;&#8230;.if i was a horse , would have been shot a very long time ago :wink:

Its funny how everyone deals with pain differently. Yeah , i would be eating the same day too , lol&#8230;..I was eating breaded chicken cutlets right after i had my tonsils out when i was young , lolol. I love food too , lol..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No worries! I'm half asleep lol! Really, I should be asleep lol!

Haha! Yah, silly phones! Emails work good too  if I have to I'll just call you! Lol!

Good!!  :hug:

It is!!!  :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo

I called my cell phone to make sure the stupid thing was working !
And it is , just for the record 

When will it be up to read ? I missed that part …lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good!! Lol!! 

Today  I just sent you the link


----------



## glndg

Laura, how are you?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes, how are you??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's alive and well  just talked to her this am though I don't have much for details


----------



## glndg

Thanks, Skyla! Tell her we won't bite if she hasn't had the tests done yet.  Besides, virtual bites don't even break the skin.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll tell her  
I know her phone isn't working very well so she's having trouble with that..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, talked to Laura and she said thank you all and she feels so loved 

She did call her moms Dr who was also out until Monday, so, she's feeling good and decided to wait to see her Dr on Monday. 
And she's got us all here who care about her and I have my sock threat  :lol: no, but really, she said she wants to get it done and WILL on Monday  

So that's the update she sent for y'all  said she just had a busy day and was playing and relaxing with the new kitty


----------



## glndg

Thanks, Skyla! That sounds very good.


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey guys  Im here , and will take my lashings that i deserve for not updating you all , lol….I did come on a few times today , just to look at new posts , but then i ended up with company and then puppy visits , so that took the whole day. Then after that all ended , i had a bit of a headache , so i just laid low and played with our new kitty 
That alone was very relaxing i must say. I had to be patient with her since she was a bit scared of everything , but she is coming around beautifully  I can't believe it , but i knew my patience would pay off big time , lol. She is very affectionate and her kitten playfulness won out over her fears and she is nothing but a ball of fun now 
So , i guess we have a new kitty, lol. I still have to see how my cats will accept her , but that will have to wait till she is tested and vaccinated. Till then , i am her buddy  She has plenty to get used to , the dogs , all six of them and the two cats and occasional goat that comes in , lol. That would be Bill  He's my house goat 

So , i called my Mom's doctor to see if i could get in there , but he is out till Monday. I haven't had the pain in my arm or jaw , but still have th heaviness in my chest , but I'm taking it easy , chewing my daily aspirin and afraid of taking the cayenne , lol…..I don't know why , i think I'm afraid of having tummy troubles . Those scare me big time , i had what my doctor calls gallbladder issues , so maybe i shouldn't take it , i don't know. Yes , at times , i am a big chicken  at other times a complete idiot , but i have to play the cards i was dealt 

So , come Monday , I'm on a mission to get this done and over with , so i can have peace of mind knowing I'm knowing I'm not expiring form a coronary  I'll keep ya'll posted and just so you know , i really appreciate the inquiring posts very very much :grouphug:
Thanks Skyla , for relaying my message for me :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

glndg said:


> Thanks, Skyla! Tell her we won't bite if she hasn't had the tests done yet.  Besides, virtual bites don't even break the skin.


I knew i was going to be in trouble one way or another :laugh:
My ears were ringing earlier , so that must have been you guys :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## kccjer

Not in trouble with me! I knew you'd get in as soon as you could. Now....come Monday....you better have an appt going!


----------



## Trickyroo

kccjer said:


> Not in trouble with me! I knew you'd get in as soon as you could. Now....come Monday....you better have an appt going!


I will  Im hoping my doctor can fax over the script and i can walk in and get it done &#8230; thats my plan anyway , if not he can mail it. Or i can drive the 50 miles back and forth to get it . I can visit my Mom at the same time. 
But , I'm thinking he can fax it over and mail the original to them if need be.


----------



## glndg

Glad you had a nice day! Kitten therapy sounds perfect. Relaxing and fun.
You said, "So , i called my Mom's doctor to see if i could get in there , but he is out till Monday. I haven't had the pain in my arm or jaw , but still have th heaviness in my chest , but I'm taking it easy , chewing my daily aspirin and afraid of taking the cayenne , lol…..I don't know why , i think I'm afraid of having tummy troubles . Those scare me big time , i had what my doctor calls gallbladder issues , so maybe i shouldn't take it , i don't know. Yes , at times , i am a big chicken at other times a complete idiot , but i have to play the cards i was dealt"

I don't know how cayenne would affect the gallbladder, but I have taken cayenne and not had any problems. I didn't do anything scientific, I just added a little cayenne to hot water, stirred it and drank it. It may not have been enough to do anything significant, but I figured it didn't hurt and it is supposed to be healthy. You could try a smidge in hot water to make a very weak tea. It doesn't have to be all or nothing. :thumbup:

Sounds like you're on track for getting things taken care of. Thanks for checking in. and take care.
:grouphug:ray:


----------



## Trickyroo

Yes , kitten therapy was perfect for me yesterday  I think this kitten was sent here for me , honestly  
Oh , I thought i read somewhere that if you have a sensitive stomach , take the cayenne slow , or thats what i remember anyways , lol.. 
Not that it would affect the gallbladder , but just saying i have tummy issues  I love orange juice and would love to drink it by the gallons but I'm afraid to even look at the bottle because of my tummy , lol..
So , i was thinking the cayenne might upset the tum  But , heck , i really should just swallow the fear along with the cayenne , right ? 
I just have this thought that its going to be hot spicy burn my throat sorta tea , and that why i haven't tried it yet. But it does have me interested in its benefits. 

Sitting in the bathroom for half the day might be therapeutic too , you never know , lolol. ( I'm kidding ) Maybe i'll just bring the kitten in with me , lol……No , that won't happen , poor thing , lol..

I thought today was Monday for a split second today , so i was trying to get things done before the office opened today. Then , i realized it wasnt and sat outside with the goaties  Now that was relaxing


----------



## glndg

Someone posted that they had a negative reaction from starting off with a lot of cayenne, but it was a full capsule I believe. Then they took less. They were suggesting starting with less and working up. I've never taken as much as a capsule. And I just mixed a little into hot water. It could be an easy way to test it. You know, I haven't done that for a long time. Think I'll do that today.

It does sound like the kitty is there for a reason. The kitty and goats can help you stay relaxed and happy today. When you do go to the doctor, you can think of them and relax.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im going to go for it , take the cayenne  Hold the nose and down the hatch , right ? lol. 

I was thinking i can either fit the kitty , Pollyanna or my tiny Nigerian Olive in a duffle bag and take them along with me to the doctor 
Could you imagine what the nurses would think when they do the MRI and they see a kitty or goat next to me ? :laugh:

They would come over the intercom in there and say "Ma'am , what have you eaten today ? " :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: :crazy:


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh , this is my new kitty Pollyanna


----------



## toth boer goats

Very pretty.


----------



## Dayna

I'm just getting caught up, read the first couple pages. 

LAURA!!! I wish you had pm'd or called me. Geeze lady. Scare me to death.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sooooooooooo.......tomorrow's the day.............right?


----------



## Trickyroo

Dayna said:


> I'm just getting caught up, read the first couple pages.
> 
> LAURA!!! I wish you had pm'd or called me. Geeze lady. Scare me to death.


Dayna , you have enough going on there , lol..
If I'm stuck waiting in the ER again , i will call you  :thumb:


----------



## Trickyroo

NyGoatMom said:


> Sooooooooooo.......tomorrow's the day.............right?


Yes , it is  I will call my doctor tomorrow and get him to send a script via fax so i can get this thing done and over with . Im nervous but yet anxious to get it done. But , enough is enough , i need to know if I'm going to go out from a coronary anytime soon :crazy:

I will keep ya'll posted  If I'm going in the hospital you guys better keep me occupied or else ill be slipping out the back door again , lol...:laugh:


----------



## Dayna

Trickyroo said:


> Dayna , you have enough going on there , lol..
> If I'm stuck waiting in the ER again , i will call you  :thumb:


You better!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok! Good deal! It's a necessary evil Laura.....you can do it!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Trickyroo

Dayna , you might be sorry , like i said if i have to spend any amount of time in the hospital , you will end up letting your answering machine take my calls after a while , lol.  

Yeah , I know Steph , its just something thats got to be done , just like the dentist i guess , lol.


----------



## Goats Rock

Good luck to you! It's better to know what is going on and fix it than 
to ignore it and hope it goes away!


----------



## glndg

Trickyroo said:


> Yes , it is  I will call my doctor tomorrow and get him to send a script via fax so i can get this thing done and over with . Im nervous but yet anxious to get it done. But , enough is enough , i need to know if I'm going to go out from a coronary anytime soon :crazy:
> 
> I will keep ya'll posted  If I'm going in the hospital you guys better keep me occupied or else ill be slipping out the back door again , lol...:laugh:


You need to know if there is something that you need to DO so that you DON'T go out from a coronary. Getting the tests is a great thing to do. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Soooooo…..Ive been waiting for my doctor to call me back today :sigh:
Mondays are his busy day , figures , right :roll: Well , he needs the ERs test results , bloods , EKG , chest X-ray before he sends the script because he needs to see what type of test they wanted to run. Apparently there are a few , some invasive some not. BUT , he is also thinking along the lines of my insurance not paying for it for not enough proof the test needs to be run. So , i had to call the hospital , get my record faxed over. They said they faxed it , but the nurse at my doctors said she never saw it :angry: Back on the phone i went with the hospital. Im telling you , I'm so aggravated right now :veryangry: But , one more day i guess……..By the time all was said and done , my doctors office closed for the day :wall bang: :shock::hammer:


----------



## Trickyroo

Question…….if i went back to the ER and had them do the test , does the insurance have to pay what the hospital orders done ? Just curious.


----------



## ksalvagno

That would depend on the coverage you have.


----------



## happybleats

Oh Laura...the unknown is so much harder to deal with...several years ago I had what was thought to be a heart attack. stress test and such done...then a heart monitor I had to live with a few days..but in the end it was heart pulputations so severe the pain mimicked a heart attack...but Those days waiting for results could have given me a real one lol...reduce stress the dr said...LOL..with then 6 kids..yah right lol..
You do what you need to and dont waste time...in the mean time..take it easy and dont push yourself...((HUGS))


----------



## kccjer

All right we know you're trying to get it done so no lectures. Stupid insurance....they make it so hard sometimes


----------



## Trickyroo

Im just dumbfounded that my symptoms wouldn't be enough proof…..
It makes you wonder sometimes , I'm telling you . I never expected my Dr. to say something like this either. I was expecting to have them fax the script within the hour and i was ready to run over to the place and get it done , then pick up something for dinner …..had the day planned out , lol. Really , whats another day at this point. 
I sat in the house waiting for my doctor to call , so i didn't get too much done. I was afraid i wouldn't hear the phone , lol. I wanted to go out and get things done around the barn with this nice weather , but i didn't want to miss the call on my cell phone which I'm really good for because i forget it somewhere , lol. But , I'm done worrying about it.
Tomorrow will come……and so will Christmas


----------



## NyGoatMom

Man Laura, I feel your pain. I hate dealing with insurance and doctors....so frustrating. Hoping tomorrow goes better...keep us posted!


----------



## Trickyroo

So , i have a appointment tomorrow with a specialist to talk about my symptoms and test results and what test is best for me.
Im so relieved to have this finally moving towards finding out what if anything is wrong. Yay for me


----------



## NyGoatMom

Finally! So see, the wait was a lot longer leaving the ER  Tsk! Tsk!


----------



## Trickyroo

NyGoatMom said:


> Finally! So see, the wait was a lot longer leaving the ER  Tsk! Tsk!


You know , your right , i should've just stayed :sigh::hammer::wall bang:
But , all i can say is&#8230;&#8230;" I did it mmmyyyyyyyy waaaaaaaaaayyyyyy" :laugh:
I couldnt think of anything else to say :greengrin:


----------



## kccjer

Awesome! What a good girl you are!! :clap::applaud::hi5:


----------



## NyGoatMom

trickyroo said:


> you know , your right , i should've just stayed :sigh::hammer::wall bang:
> But , all i can say is&#8230;&#8230;" i did it mmmyyyyyyyy waaaaaaaaaayyyyyy" :laugh:
> I couldnt think of anything else to say :greengrin:


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Hahaha! I'm glad you're getting answers now.


----------



## Trickyroo

So……..went today to see a cardiologist. He wants me in tomorrow for a CT/CA and if thats abnormal may need cardiac catheterization. 
And he diagnosed me with Tietze's syndrome………oh joy 
But , at least I'm on the road to getting this all checked out. Whatever it is i will be in good hands , he is a great doctor . I was extremely lucky to get a appointment with him. Ironically he had a cancellation and the nurse called me . She said he never has any cancellations and she was concerned about my symptoms so she wanted to see my availability for today. I looked him up and he is one of the best , so i consider myself very lucky to have gotten the appointment with him.
Im relieved i will be under his care  And , as doctors do , he was running late today , like a hour late….i was asked if i wanted to reschedule and i was like , nope , i'll wait  I was a good girl , lol.
I was pretty surprised with the appointment. He treated me like i was his first patient of the day , instead of his last. That spoke volumes to me . I knew he was the best going in , and very thorough and pleasant , explained everything to me , answered every question i had and gave me all the time in the world. He walked me to the front desk and it was dark , they all left ! He apologized to me and told me to call in the morning and speak to so and so for what time to come in. Just the way he said they left him cold , i felt so bad , lol. So , fingers crossed for me guys , I'm a bit nervous now , but i'll get through it


----------



## kccjer

Well....at least it doesn't sound as bad as it could have been. I'm happy you found a doctor that you like and that is that good!


----------



## Trickyroo

Your right , its not like he admitted me and threw my butt into a room , he allowed me to leave , lol.. So , tomorrow will tell a lot .
What did scare me was when i told him i had a big problem climbing the hill to the parking lot when i left. I told him they gave me medication to lower my heart rate for the test they were going to run and it was maybe a hour or longer after they gave me the meds that i left. He changed course and told me to come in tomorrow , so i was like Uh Oh  And my pressure was up today too , strange….
But , I'm curious to know what its all about , tomorrow will tell


----------



## NyGoatMom

So what is Teitze syndrome?


----------



## Trickyroo

Costochondritis (kos-toe-KHON-dri-tis) is an inflammation of the cartilage that connects a rib to the breastbone (sternum) — a junction known as the costosternal joint. Pain caused by costochondritis may mimic that of a heart attack or other heart conditions.

Your doctor might refer to costochondritis by other names, including chest wall pain, costosternal syndrome and costosternal chondrodynia. When the pain of costochondritis is accompanied by swelling, it's referred to as Tietze syndrome.

Most cases of costochondritis have no apparent cause. In these cases, treatment focuses on easing your pain while you wait for costochondritis to improve on its own.


----------



## Trickyroo

I just thought it was another name for having "goat on the brain" but apparently not , lol.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like this worked out better than just waiting in the er.


----------



## Trickyroo

Karen , now I'm thinking leaving the ER might have been the best thing i did. I doubt i would've met this doctor , our paths most likely wouldn't have crossed. Im waiting to here back from them this morning , i had no coffee and I'm kinda grouchy , lol...:GAAH::roll:


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug:;-)


----------



## Trickyroo

How can a nurse who works for a insurance company know more about me and whats in my best interest , more so then my cardiologist ?
My insurance wont approve the test , but if i had it don't in the ER , they would've had to. So now , instead of having this CT type of test , i have to go right for the cardiac catheterization. I'll be having it done Monday morning . So, instead of the one test where its not invasive , they rather have me under anesthesia and cut open……yes , its a tiny cut but still , going under anesthesia shouldn't be taken lightly , but apparently the insurance company does…….:wallbang::veryangry::GAAH: :shrug:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Praying, Laura!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Laura, my mom had Tietze's syndrome and she is pretty sure I do too. When I get a flair up of it, it sure does feel like your lungs are exploding or you are having a heart attack! I had a real bad bout of it a few days ago, I could hardly sleep because it hurt to just lightly touch my ribs, let alone lay on them! Prayers for you :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

praying here too Laura! :hug:


----------



## Karen

Prayers on the way, no flunking this test!


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks guys  I appreciate the support cause i get freaky right before these kind of things , lol.

Hey Sydney , I'm sorry you and your Mom have this , but I'm happy to know someone else with it i can talk to and relate to . Its a weird disease , it scared the heck out of me ! I mustve have it for years because i too had attacks where i thought i was going to go out like my Dad did. It hurt like nobodies business for sure ! I can totally relate to your pain ! I felt somewhat silly telling someone that "it hurts when i touch here" cause the original comeback would be "don't touch there" and i didn't want to be a complainer. But seriously , between that and the heaviness and shortness of breath and my cardiologists concern , its all scaring me big time. I was given glycerin tabs i think….when i feel the heaviness and shortness of breath , I'm supposed to put one under my tongue. Funny , the doctor also asked if i felt very fatigued at times and i almost fell off the chair ! Im sure i look it , but i didn't want to complain about every little thing…..thats what i feel like a lot , so i keep to myself . It may be totally unrelated , but that also concerned him.
He himself tried to get the insurance company to approve this first test.
I can't believe this nurse who approves or denies these things , feels they know more then a top notch cardiologist……it blows my mind !
But , enough of that , i have to look forward now. I watched the procedure on the hospital website and I've went through way worse , but it freaks me out all the same. Im afraid of feeling something i guess , lol. And , if they find something and it has to be addressed , i will have to stay a night or two depending on the findings. That upset me more , lolol…I'll have to pack a couple of Nigies in my overnight bag 
I hope if i share a room with someone , they like goats :roll:
I feel bad for them if they don't :slap floor: Im know for sure Olive would be bouncing off the beds cause she's done it here :ROFL:


----------



## Dayna

Laura, I wish I could be there. We could lie and say I'm your life partner and I'd stay the night in a chair next to your bed and keep you company and we could talk about goats and watch youtube goat videos and chick movies on my laptop. Regardless you can call me and I'll be there for you as best I can if you need me.


----------



## Trickyroo

Dayna said:


> Laura, I wish I could be there. We could lie and say I'm your life partner and I'd stay the night in a chair next to your bed and keep you company and we could talk about goats and watch youtube goat videos and chick movies on my laptop. Regardless you can call me and I'll be there for you as best I can if you need me.


Thanks Dayna :hug: That sounds like a plan , don't tempt me , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So crazy Laura!!

You know you can call or text me any time too  :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Skyla , you helped me get through the wait to see this doctor that day and you can be sure you, Dayna and the rest of my friends here on TGS will be helping me get through it all too  (((hugs)))


----------



## Trickyroo

Karen said:


> Prayers on the way, no flunking this test!


Thanks Karen  Im hoping to ace this test , lol.


----------



## happybleats

((HUGS)) and Pray Laura...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Laura, if you'd like, I can PM you my cell phone number  At home, I can only get enough service for texts (usually) but if you ever want/need to reach me for any reason, you are more than welcome to


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Sydney , thanks so much !


----------



## NyGoatMom

When do we find out??


----------



## Trickyroo

NyGoatMom said:


> When do we find out??


The catheterization will be done Monday morning , and I'm not sure if i will be awake or not now. Ive been reading a lot about it and some people are awake and others aren't :shrug: Id rather be out , but whatever , lol.
If I'm awake , i will know immediately , since i guess he will be talking to me.
I rather be out and get a good nap in then be awake 
Im packing a over night bag just in case so I'm prepared. I doubt they would let me leave to get some things , lolol.. I feel like I'm going in for a tune up


----------



## Trickyroo

I took the glycerin tab last night and i had improvement with taking deep breaths. This scares me that there is a blockage somewhere…
It felt amazing to be able to take that deep breath while i was laying on the bed , i haven't done that in a looooong time ...


----------



## kccjer

I will be thinking of you all day on Monday! It will be a huge relief to you to find out what is going on and then you can decide what you're going to do about it....IF you need to do anything. :hug:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

we will all be waiting to hear how things go on Monday. Luck and prayers


----------



## COgoatLover25

Prayers and hugs Laura :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks guys :wink:


----------



## Goats Rock

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## Trickyroo

Well…..ive read ( cause no one wants to tell me ) that i will be wide awake during this procedure :shocked::shocked::shocked: Im totally flipping out now :mecry: Im going to be one heckuva basket case tomorrow AM :hammer::GAAH: Oh geez :shocked: i read about it on the hospital site , but when i read about it on WebMD , i literally went numb ! I so wish they could put me out or give me a FEW HUNDRED sedatives ray: Why am i being such a big baby :wallbang::tears::tears::tears:


----------



## glndg

You'll do great. Sending good thoughts and prayers.ray:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hope all went well .....please let us know!


----------



## kccjer

All right Laura. Deep Breath.....and keep breathing! You can do this!! I will be waiting to hear how it went. They say you are awake but often give you a sedative that does pretty much put you out....let's hope that's the plan.


----------



## nchen7

I haven't been on the forum in a while, but I just happened to come here today and see this post.

DEEP BREATHS! no sense in worrying about something unknown (easier said than done!). Sending well wishes to you all day. :hugs:

last thing - stop looking at WebMD! that website is terrible at having you arrive at the WORST scenario!


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks Guys :group hug: My kitten kept me up all night running around on the pod floor like a complete maniac :GAAH: :grin: If she wasnt so flipping cute , i would be mad at her , lolol.

Ni ! :hug: Missed you ! Thankyou , i know , your right 
Hope your doing well !


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

calming energy and good thoughts for you all day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone heard from Laura today? I talked to her while she was in the waiting room this morning...


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm praying, Laura!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I talked to her and she's doing good  she's still at the hospital.


----------



## happybleats

Prayers and good thought Laura!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Did she bring any goats? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: no, I asked her that this morning :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Im baaaack :grin::grin::grin: :crazy: What a ordeal !!!!!
I got discharged today ! They wouldn't left me go last night cause i had symptoms of a stroke after the cath procedure. I had problems with vision in my left eye and pain down my left arm. They did the cath on the right wrist.
So , they sent me for a catscan of my head and thankfully they saw nothing. 
I couldnt told them that , but heck , now i have proof :slap floor:
The test was painful , i must say . The pain in my chest was bad and in the arm they were doing it . My blood pressure dropped like a rocket during it and i never saw so many people rushing around me at one ! But , it came back up after they gave me some meds  They found no blockages , thank goodness , but they did find my arteries spasm. That can mimic a heart attack , hence the pain and pressure i was feeling. So , I'm on meds which i forgot what one is but the other is the nitro patch. Not sure if it will be for life or what , but i will be doing follow ups with my cardio doc. What made me feel out of place was i was in the cardio ward and i was the youngest one there ! So many people there but it was quiet , so quiet you would've never knew there were so many patients. The nurses were all very nice and helpful and knowledgable of my condition and all , which gave me confidence i was in good hands. Except for maybe two nurses. One lady i was very close to flipping out on though. 
All the while the nurses would unhook me to let me use the bathroom. Well , this nurse was in a mood and was like , "what do you have to do , number one or number two " ? I literally bit her face off ! " Are you for real ' !!
"unhook me right now or i'll do it myself "!!! Another nurse came flying over to me and was so apologetic and unhooked me and let me go. The bad nurse never came near me again , thankfully. Of all the freakin nerve , "do i have to do number one or number two? !!!!!!! Really ????
The one nurse that took care of me the day of the procedure was a angel. She and i had the same sense of humor so we clicked perfectly  She told me I'm listed as a "runner" , ROFL !!!!! Because of me leaving the ER , lol. She was kidding , but it cracked me up big time , lolol. But when we were talking about it , she completely understood me leaving. And , by the insurance denying the fist test , they did me a huge favor , cause they wouldn't have found the spasm in my arteries . So , it all worked out for the better. So , I'm on meds like i said , and it can have side affects so it will be a day by day adjustment to find the right dose , but so far so good. I am a bit lightheaded , and i have a headache , but hopefully it will go away soon. I can't stand headaches at all.
Thankfully it hasn't turned into a migraine , cause mine always do.

My animals were extactic to see me  I haven't made my way out to the barn yet. Im not allowed , lol.. I can't use my right arm too much , doctors orders.
So , no heavy lifting or pushing or pulling for three days. Thats going to be almost impossible. Bad nor'easter here today , thankfully its rain and not 
snow ! I can't wait to see my goaties  Got a lot of catching up to do one here too  
All in all , im so flipping happy to be home  They couldnt let me go last night cause the doctor who needed to read the catscan of my head came in at 8am the next morning. I knew it was nothing cause they did tell me that , but by that time it was 1130pm and i didn't want to have my husband drive out to get me , might as well wait till morning. I sort of gave orders that i was leaving at 9am so , get it together , ROFL !!! I ended up leaving at 1039ish , so that was ok. But still , if i didn't light a fire under the butts i still woudve still been sitting there. Gotta do what you gotta do , right ? I have goaties i got to get home too !!! :lol: Thanks ya'll for your thoughts and prayers , it helped me through it all  Love ya all for that :grouphug:


----------



## kccjer

yay!! :fireworks: A runner, eh? bahaha You know what that means don't ya? Next time they will tie you down with restraints!!!

So glad you got thru it all. At least now you know it's not as serious and CAN be controlled. Hopefully they get the meds adjusted quickly and you don't have too many side effects


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Glad to have you back


----------



## kc8lsk

Well now you can say that you have had your head examined too (something I'm always saying that I need) at least they have figured something out and now you can love on your goats again.


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks  Funny thing , after it was done and i was "with it" they gave me dinner  But , to tell you the truth , it was good cause i was starving sitting there all morning and didn't get done till after 7pm.
after the meat ? and potatoes ? spinach ? …….i had jello and ice-cream , i think 
Well , i couldnt use my right hand at all , they told me to be a lefty for while.
Ok , dinner wasnt too hard to eat , until i got to the jello……it was like chasing a olive around on a table with a spoon :wall bang: :ROFL: And if that wasnt enough entertainment , they gave me frozen ice-cream  That was even harder , lolol…I didn't drop any down my gown at least , that would've been 
COOOOOOLD ! :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: What a story! Glad it is something you can mange  Happy to have you back :hug:

Now, I'd write more but I have to go......and I'm not telling you what number either :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

NyGoatMom said:


> :lol: What a story! Glad it is something you can mange  Happy to have you back :hug:
> 
> Now, I'd write more but I have to go......and I'm not telling you what number either :ROFL:


:ROFL: I knew you would say something like that , :ROFL::hi5:


----------



## ksalvagno

So glad everything worked out and you are OK now. Sometimes it is good to be impatient.


----------



## nchen7

hurray! glad they found out, and now you can rest a little easier knowing it wasn't a full on heart attack!

hope they get the meds right soon so there's not too many side effects, but it looks like your sense of humour is still intact! get well soon Laura! :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Trickyroo said:


> :ROFL: I knew you would say something like that , :ROFL::hi5:


:ROFL: :ROFL: Couldn't help me-self :lol:


----------



## glndg

Welcome back! :hug: A nurse had a sense of humor like you?! Lucky patients.;-)

It all sounds good. Hope they get the right dosage figured out quickly for you.


----------



## happybleats

So glad all is well...what an adventure!! welcome home!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yay , thanks guys  Hugs all around ! Yep , believe it or not , one of my nurses had the same sense of humor as me  If it wasnt for her cracking me up , i wouldn't have made it through the night , cause Skyla pooped out on me and went to sleep :wink::hug: 

Another somewhat scary thing happened when i checked in. I told the receptionist who i was and what time my appointment was and she said , yes i have you here Linda. I knew she didn't call me Laura ,so i said my name again , and she says , yes , Linda. I was like , ummmm , lady my name is Laura.
Please double check your list of patients for today and their procedures , i don't want to go in for a bypass when I'm in for a cath. She took a attitude and that would've set me off but it didn't. I double checked with the admitting that i was indeed Laura and here for a cath. I mean , it has happened they preformed totally different procedures on people ! The other check ins i had to do all double checked my name , birthdate , doctor , procedure and all that 
Already my luck was going south , lolol. 
The second mess was when i first asked to use the bathroom. The nurse told me please don't lock the door , so i didn't. Well , I'm sitting there and what do you know , a nurse opened the door on me  Ok , i can see where my day is going already , lolol. After that , i locked the door , the heck with them ! 

Good to back home , thats all i can say  And , all my animals missed me , and so did my hubby


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey! If I remember correctly you pooped out on me missy! Even told me you wouldn't text me when you got home (if it was that night) cause it would be to late!   so, liar liar pants on fire!  :lol: 
Just teasin! I'm an early to bedder anyway so I wouldn't have made it too late :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey! If I remember correctly you pooped out on me missy! Even told me you wouldn't text me when you got home (if it was that night) cause it would be to late!   so, liar liar pants on fire!  :lol:
> Just teasin! I'm an early to bedder anyway so I wouldn't have made it too late :ROFL:


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: I was teasing too  Tee hee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know  lol! I just had to razz ya a bit


----------



## NubianFan

First of all just always tell them with a dead serious look on your face uhhhh actually number 3, boy that gets them hopping. :slapfloor:
And you still have modesty in a hospital, you are more ladylike than me. My mom is an RN and after living with her I figure they've seen it all and I won't even be a blip on their radar screen of memory, and if I am in the hospital I am sick enough I don't really care if a nurse sees my ya ya. :shrug:
Lastly YES make sure they have the right person, you remember my story about them performing surgery on the wrong kidney on my Dad so don't ever let them make you feel bad for double checking on them!


----------



## Karen

Isn't it fun being able to say you have had your head examined, literally? I loved looking at the images from the MRI of my brain every time I had it done, and even my brother (gotta love brothers) said, "So you DO have a brain it there, who'd thunk it?" in the way only a big brother can do!


(I had an acoustic neuroma removed, almost 20 years ago now, if anyone ever gets this diagnosis, I'm happy to share my experiences.)


----------



## Goats Rock

Glad you are back home in one piece! Hopefully the meds you are on will help with all your 
symptoms! You do have a great sense of humor! Some people would have been whining 
and sniveling! (I am married to one!) Take care of yourself and get some good rest!


----------



## Trickyroo

NubianFan said:


> First of all just always tell them with a dead serious look on your face uhhhh actually number 3, boy that gets them hopping. :slapfloor:
> And you still have modesty in a hospital, you are more ladylike than me. My mom is an RN and after living with her I figure they've seen it all and I won't even be a blip on their radar screen of memory, and if I am in the hospital I am sick enough I don't really care if a nurse sees my ya ya. :shrug:
> Lastly YES make sure they have the right person, you remember my story about them performing surgery on the wrong kidney on my Dad so don't ever let them make you feel bad for double checking on them!


You know , it wasnt the nurses i cared much about , it was the public that i wasnt too thrilled about seeing any parts , lolol. 
And yes , i do remember your Dad's story ! Thats what freaked me out.
I let the desk nurse call me Linda , i just made sure the rest of the nurses double and triple checked all my info. When i got called in for pre op , i passed the lady that kept calling me Linda and i got a glance at her name tag with said Maria&#8230;&#8230;I passed her with a big smile and said thanks Carol ;-)
The nurse walking me was like&#8230;.."we have a live one here" , :roll::ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

Goats Rock said:


> Glad you are back home in one piece! Hopefully the meds you are on will help with all your
> symptoms! You do have a great sense of humor! Some people would have been whining
> and sniveling! (I am married to one!) Take care of yourself and get some good rest!


Thanks Goats Rock  You gotta have a sense of humor to get through this life , at least IMO  :hammer:


----------



## Trickyroo

Karen said:


> Isn't it fun being able to say you have had your head examined, literally? I loved looking at the images from the MRI of my brain every time I had it done, and even my brother (gotta love brothers) said, "So you DO have a brain it there, who'd thunk it?" in the way only a big brother can do!
> 
> (I had an acoustic neuroma removed, almost 20 years ago now, if anyone ever gets this diagnosis, I'm happy to share my experiences.)


Oh i loved that one the first time i had it done  Yes ,i had it done before , surprised , right ? My Mom had a brain aneurysm , two in fact , burst and were coiled . Two more are inoperable , but they aren't bothering her and she gets checked regularly , if she likes it or not , lol. But , they know its hereditary , so they checked me , and my brother for them. My brother says i have fluff in place of my brain&#8230;..i told him he had marbles  He jokingly went for the test and tilted his head and out came the marble he placed in there before he got out of the car , lolol&#8230;.One thing for certain , our sense of humor is definitely hereditary , :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I know  lol! I just had to razz ya a bit


You missy , i wouldn't expect anything less :wink::hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> You missy , i wouldn't expect anything less :wink::hug:


Teehee!!   :hug:


----------



## nigies4ever

Just read through this thread and glad everything turned out well! :clap: I love your sense of humor about all of this, you had me rolling


----------



## Trickyroo

nigies4ever said:


> Just read through this thread and glad everything turned out well! :clap: I love your sense of humor about all of this, you had me rolling


Thank you very much  Im glad , lol. You gotta haves a sense of humor in this world nowadays


----------

